# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn linksonder de borsten en rug

## mirjan

Hallo,

ik heb nu sinds ongeveer anderhalve week last van lichte steken links onder mn borsten. en sinds enkele dagen ook last van de rug. 
Die steken voel ik niet altijd, en soms heb ik het idee dat de steken wat hoger zitten en soms wat lager (in buurt van de darmen.)
Als ik rechtop(beetje ingedoken) zit voel ik ook helemaal een (vet) rimpel dat naar binnen zit.Wat ook erg irritant is.

Vind het een beetje lastig om dit alles uit te leggen, omdat ik ook niet precies weet waar al onze lichaamsdelen zitten.
Maar herkent iemand dit misschien?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Mirjan,

Heb je er geen last van maagzuur bij ? 
Dan zou het van je maag kunnen komen.

----------


## JOJO

heb je pas aan sport gedaan ik doe zelf aan kickboxe heb het regelmatig kan een rib zijn die licht gekneusd is door sport of erg hoeste (hoest bui) groetjes

----------


## mirjan

Nee ik doe niet aan sport. Het is inmiddels al even over, maar het is overgegaan in pijn in de heupen en bovenbeen en zij. zwaar gevoel.
Ik ben er tijdje terug weer voor naar de dokter geweest omdat ik het al aantal maanden had. Ik heb toen foto's laten maken (ook van knie, omdat die echt knakt) maar was niks op te zien, dus toen fysio. En dat lijkt nu te helpen. Heb er steeds minder last van.

----------

